# Thanks to all who attended yesterdays seminar at BWKS



## vishalshukla (Jul 13, 2009)

It was a fun day and the floor was packed with people of all ages and ranks working hard. A crew of us from BWKS arrived early to film material for the upcoming DVD. Then we had the seminar from 1:00 -3:00 and I think everybody had fun, learned some new information and got a good workout. I know I did. I always enjoy the opportunity to see people I haven't seen in a while and bang around with them. 

Thanks to Dave A, Jeff, Erik A, Dan P and Anto for coming down and sharing in the fun. Also special thanks to Andrea Pfefer and Jeff Newton, two of BWKS most accomplished champions, who both traveled from CO to be there. It was also an honor to have one of Kenpo's true legends, Mr. Dave Hebler, in attendance. Of course the first thing Mr. Hebler said to me was "Hey look, now we have a book that has pictures of you getting your a$$ kicked!"(http://www.protectingwomen.com) but that's OK. It was still great to see him again. 

In addition we raised another $250 for the RFKC which will help another abused kid have some fun at camp. 

Thanks again, 
Vishal 
http://www.bwkenpo.com/gallery/July2009SparringSeminar/sts_090711_0071_web_flickr


----------



## vishalshukla (Jul 24, 2009)

Bob White's new DVD, entitled "The Purpose Driven Journey to Success", is nearing completion and should be available by the Long Beach IKCs in two weeks.

We had filming sessions before the seminar a few weeks ago and got some great material at the seminar on 7/11.

Here are some comments Mr. White emailed me today that show how excited he is about this offering:

_"I believe it is safe to say there has never been anything like this in karate. I have already spent hours editing this and I believe the information will help people improve their skills. There is an old Chinese saying," Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach a man how to fish and he will eat for a lifetime." I think we are showing how to fish." _

As soon as the DVD is available, I'll let everybody know.
Thanks,
Vishal Shukla


----------

